# 35 HEX Mixed Reef



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is my 35 Hex. Its mixed reef with lots of zoa's and acans with a giant aussie hammer thrown in there..

Equipment 
Oceanic 35 Hex starfire tank
10 gallon AGA sump
Prism HOB protien skimmer
HOB Overflow
Korilla 750
Korilla 550

Corals
Purple Hornet Zoa's
Blue Hornet Zoa's
Captian America Paly's
Green Bay Packers Zoa's
King Midas Zoa's
several other Misc zoa's and paly's
boo berrie acan
rainbow acan lord
ultra grre acan
red and white acan
green and purple acan
rainbow ricordia
blue ricordia 
orange ricordia
pink ricordia
aussia hammer
green slimer sps
orange monti cap
tri color acro sps
rainbow encrusting montipora
and several other i cant remember..lol

fish
Black misbared clown
orange misbared clown
2x talbot damsels
black clown golby
yellow striped clown golby
green striped clown golby

now for some pics




























Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice setup Rick, thanks for shareing


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Rob..i finally got
all the acans in there and glued down a few of my frags that i was growing out..getting a few more frags at the swap next weekend then this tank is going to grow out..might be changing the skimmer out today or tomorrow..this one isnt working to good.

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats cool, that tank looks amazing, i see somthing new each time


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

changing the tank around some..taking some stuff out and putting them in the nano..putting new stuff in..if i can fit them in there..pics coming after the swap sunday.

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing new pics again Rick. You wanna trade tanks lol


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok here are a couple of new pics..i picked up a 150 watt mh fixture at the swap with LED supplement..Im not sure i like it because it makes the tank look to dark but the corals sure like it and thats what matters..Let me know what you think.




























Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

new light looks good on it, it brings out the blues and yellows really good Rick, what is that in the bottom picure, looks like an alien off of Men in Black or somthing lol, but its cool as can be


----------



## aqjossy7 (Dec 3, 2011)

sweet pics, never seen these before


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

aqjossy7 said:


> sweet pics, never seen these before


Thanks..will be posting more pics soon..its starting to grow in nicely

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

here are some updated pics





































hope you all enjoy

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks summer..i need to do some maintaince on it after the holidays..its lood good right now but when i get done with it...it will look great

Rick


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks amazing cant wait till mine gets that good


----------

